

Ask HN: Screenshot Saturday - screenshot

Exactly 300 days ago we did the first installment of Screenshot Saturday. I think it&#x27;s time to share some more of our current projects.
Please post a screenshot and a few words of explanation about what you have been working on for the past week.
======
logn
Lately I've been making a Selenium WebDriver implementation for Java's built-
in WebKit.

I spent an absurd amount of time trying to figure out how to let multiple
instances of the browser operate concurrently without affecting each other.
E.g., if a resource request is in progress, then a second request to the same
resource simply uses the output of the first (which is a problem if it's
stateful output for the user).

After reading most of the JavaFX and WebKit codebases I realized that
isolation is not possible without recompiling a modified WebKit. So then I set
about figuring out how to isolate Java code. But most solutions are half-
baked, are only academic research projects, or require a special JVM.

However, if you load JavaFX along with native libs into a classloader for each
browser instance, then they're effectively isolated. The downside is that
objects of the same class have completely different un-castable types if
they're from different classloaders.

So then I needed to use reflection to lookup classnames at runtime and resolve
them dynamically.

Anyhow, [http://i.imgur.com/ovxVHW9.png](http://i.imgur.com/ovxVHW9.png)

[https://github.com/MachinePublishers/jBrowserDriver](https://github.com/MachinePublishers/jBrowserDriver)

------
gesman
Working on analytics app to visualize web server HTTP traffic across hosted
web sites to discover "unhealthy" patterns and security attacks:

[http://www.mensk.com/#prettyPhoto/0/](http://www.mensk.com/#prettyPhoto/0/)

Next iteration will include ability to ban IP addresses.

